# Official Blindfold algorithms : Page is not properly displayed



## ssb150388 (Oct 4, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?393-Official-Blindfold-Algorithm-List

This page is not displayed properly.

Can someone post the thread again or tell me how to fix the problem?

Thanks


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 4, 2010)

Jeez, that was messed up. Something went screwy and 's got replaced with '

I fixed it, so 'tis all better now.


----------



## ssb150388 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot Patrick. 
You can close the thread.


----------

